# HRT in pregnancy



## fran28 (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi, not sure if you will be able to help me but...

Been on HRT for 10 years after POF following chemo. I have just found out im pregnant!!!!!

I am assuming I am 4-5weeks, I was only advised to stop oestrogen patch yesterday(low dose, Evorel 50). I am worried this will have been detrimental to the baby. Can you give me any advice or advise me who to speak with, my GP has given me conflicting advice and I dont know where to turn!!! Not seen gynae yet.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi, congratulations

I am sorry but don't know the answer to that one.

I suggest that you phone an early pregnancy assessment unit who will be able to help!! These tend to be attached to maternity units or gynae units.

Let me know what they say

Take care x


----------



## fran28 (Oct 29, 2006)

Thanks for reply,

I went to early pregnancy advice unit today and they did not know. They have suggested I ask my GP to refer me to specialist maternity hospital in Manchester as think they 'may be better able to help' me.

Got blood clot in my heart and had a pulmonary embolism in the past so will be difficult, but will let you know how I get on x


----------

